# Newbee



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Roger and good luck to you!


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource Roger!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Roger!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and a truly addictive hobby! Good luck this year.


----------

